# Online Play Testers Needed  Two sessions 90-95% RP



## elfstone (Jun 22, 2011)

Play Testers Needed  Two sessions

I have what I think is a great idea for a Convention , a short  run.  However there is always a chance it sucks or is just not as good as I think it is.
So I’m looking for play testers,  I’m thinking Two 4 hour sessions. For the convention it would only be One 4 hour session however things just take Longer online than face to face.  It is AD&D however since its 90-95% Role Play with only one planed battle at the end I think the Edition/Rule set of AD&D in unimportant.

The characters are Pre-made and will be assigned at session start just like at a convention. I’m looking for 6 to 8 players who will all have 1 PC each.  So far I know I have two from my under mountain/Rome campaign. 
1st session is July 1st at 9pm EST and will go till about 1 am. 
2nd  session is July 15th at 9pm EST and will go till about 1 am.  
after the session I will request written thoughts on how you thought it went, if it was fun what you would change ect.  That way I can make some changes then play test it again at a later date.

thanks ,  Dm Jason

e-mail is allneal1 at netscape.net    please make title  Play Testers Needed  
http://s9.zetaboards.com/Mayhem_Gaming/topic/7288297/1/


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 23, 2011)

I might be interested, but I have to ask first, how will you be executing this online? Using which software (Skype/OpenRPG/Messenger)?


----------



## elfstone (Jun 23, 2011)

we will be useing Open Rpg   for mini's, Maps, rolls ect  and Skype for Voice over


----------



## alfredt (Jun 25, 2011)

it's 2e however since it's almost 100% RP a 3.5e player will probally not notice the differance.


----------

